# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > React Native >  مشکل درخواست api

## parsserver2

سلام بچه ها خسته نباشید. میخواستم از api سایتی استفاده کنم در react native. اول اینکه وقتی url درخواستی رو در مرورگر میزنیم ازمون user pass میخواد:
1.png

برای دریافت از axios استفاده کردم به صورت زیر:



axios.create({
  withCredentials: true,
  baseURL: 'https://site.com/api/products?company_id=198',
  timeout: 10000,
  headers: {
    "Accept": "application/json",
    "Content-Type": "application/json",
    'Authorization': 'Basic username:password'
  }
});


اما همچین خطایی بهم میده:

2.png

کلمه ی Access-Control-Allow-Origin رو در اینترنت جستجو کردم چنتا سایت رو خوندم و کد رو به صورت زیر تغییر دادم:


axios.create({
  withCredentials: true,
  baseURL: 'https://hornb2b.com/',
  timeout: 10000,
  headers: {
    'Access-Control-Allow-Origin': '*',
    "Accept": "application/json",
    "Content-Type": "application/json",
    'Authorization': 'Basic username:password'
  }
});


اما بازهم همون خطا رو بهم میده... لطفا کمکم کنید. تشکر...

----------


## مریم آزادی

*کارشناس* *React Native*
*شرح موقعیت شغلی*

تجربه تولید اپلیکیشنتسلط کامل بر React Native برای توسعه اپلیکیشن  Android و iOSتسلط کامل به Redux، ES6، JavaScriptآشنایی کامل با Restful Api و ارتباط با وب سرویس هاتسلط کامل بر Git و آشنایی با Gitlowآشنایی با متدولوژی های Agile و Scrumآشنایی با معماری MVPتسلط به مفاهیم شیء گرا و design pattern های کاربردیتجربه کار با کتابخانه های ORM مانند Roomتسلط به زبان انگلیسیدارای روحیه تیمیمنظم، قانونمند و مسئولیت پذیرتوانایی حل مشکلات و چالش‌های پیچیدهعلاقه مند به یادگیری و پیشرفت


روزهای کاری شنبه تا چهارشنبهبیمه تامین اجتماعیبیمه تکمیلیناهار
لطفا رزومه خود را به ایمیل projeh3@gmail.com  ارسال بفرمایید

----------

